# New to IVF at 43!



## lucycc (Feb 15, 2014)

Hello ladies,

I am a young-feeling but apparently an old-egged lady of 43 who is about to start my first IVF with Penny at Serum next week. 

Trying to remain calm, relaxed and as non-obsessed as possible about this. 

Its been almost 5 years of emotional roller-coaster with so much hope and then crashing disappointment since trying for baby no2 after the birth of first DD in June 2009. Conceived DD naturally and easily. Thus followed one missed miscarriage, two years of infertility, hidden C and urea plasma discovery by Serum, hysteroscopy at Serum and another two missed miscarriages these last two years. Tried many Tx and now we are finally taking the plunge to give IVF a shot. Had 2nd hystero at Serum in Jan this year and just started meds for IVF. In Greece from next week with my DD who is on school holiday. 

I feel like I need some closure on all this and this is our last year of trying. Not holding out lots of hope as know the odds are against us but determined to try! 

Love to hear of many other over 40's also at Serum next week (from 27 Feb). 

Good luck to you all and hold the faith!

Lucy x


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Lucy
Welcome  
43 is not old at all, honest  
There's a serum thread in the Greece section of the international board. There's a thread there for ladies who are out over the next few months, plus loads of other general info.  Feel free to come and join in.  You'll get loads of help and advice and if ladies are able to, they meet up with each other when over.  I did this in jan as I was over in my own and it was great to meet others going through the same thing.  It also takes away some of the anxst of doing this in a foreign country.
Good luck
De x


----------



## lucycc (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks you so much De! I'll go over there and have a look. Looks like you've had your fair share of emotional rollercoaster too.  Wishing you masses and masses of luck and crossing all for you!! 

And 43? It's a FAB age to be I agree  xx


----------



## vaninort (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Lucy
I am relatively new to IVF (first cycle before Xmas) and also new to this forum which I have to say has been an absolute god-send since my second failed IVF cycle recently.

I am also trying for number 2 after conceiving first daughter naturally at nearly 39.

Its a really tough journey and its nice to find some other people who totally understand what its like to be here  

Good luck with your treatment, you absolutely deserve it!
xxx


----------



## lucycc (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi Vaninort

That was such a lovely mail to read, made me a bit teary. Thank you so much. 

I am preparing for the news that none of my eggs are going to be good enough to use. Am praying it'll be different, but getting ready to accept just in case. It's so damn hard as it only take one good one! 

I totally understand and could write a book on secondary infertility, honestly. This is pretty much the only thing we haven't tried in the 5 years we've been trying for no.2. So we finally gave in and here we are. I'm off to Greece with hubby and little one in tow tomorrow. 

I'll be rooting for you sweet and wish YOU all the luck in the world too, as you deserve some positive news as well by the sounds of it. 

Lucy XX


----------



## vaninort (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks Lucy
It hasn't been much fun the past two years and I can't seem to get out of this fog of despair at the moment. However, I have to be strong for our daughter but it makes me cry when I look at her as I feel so guilty for leaving it so late to have children. Its my fault she hasn't got a little friend to play with and a lifetime sibling.

Had a long chat with ARGC consultant on phone yesterday, he was vague about my chances saying 'check the website for our success rate'. I was really pressing him on 'live birth' stats for their patients over 42 with immune issues but he wouldn't be drawn on it.

Oh, what to do. I would like to try one last, 3rd and final go at IVF but don't want to get into debt for another BFN either.

BTW, does anyone know if you ovulate the month after failed IVF cycle? Might give nature a go


----------



## lucycc (Feb 15, 2014)

Hmm I do feel for you so much I do. I've just arrived in Greece to find that I have no eggs so IVF attempt abandoned. Think my baby making days could well be over. All very sad and been a helluva ride but thank god we have our dd. 

Good luck anyway. And yes deffo keep trying the natural route too. Big big hugs from one who fully understands. Xxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Lucy think you've picked the best clinic anyway so you are in excellent hands, enjoy the ride now 

Btw DE43 congrats on triplets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   thats amazing


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh no Lucy  sorry didnt read your last post  is DE an option?


----------



## vaninort (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Lucy
I am so sorry to hear about that. Do you mean no eggs this cycle - or no eggs at all ever? Have you considered taking DHEA - it made me grumpy and spotty but I have heard lots of good things from ladies with low egg reserve/AMH so I am sticking with it for the time being..

What will you do now  ?

xx


----------



## niknaknoo (Apr 2, 2014)

I hope you don't mind me dropping in.  How does Serum work with regards to how many times you need to go out and how long each time?  
thanks


----------



## niknaknoo (Apr 2, 2014)

Vaninort - I feel exactly how you do re sibling !  Get really sad for how things went so wrong and things got left late


----------

